# alis volat propriis



## sshinytoyguns

I started a thread "few latin phrases/motto", but now closed since you have to individually start a thread for each phrase/word.

Poster radagasty noted that _alis volat propriis (she flies with her own wings) _can be equally translated to _he/it flies with his/its own wings_. I wanted it to be more feminine. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## lacrimae

sshinytoyguns said:


> I started a thread "few latin phrases/motto", but now closed since you have to individually start a thread for each phrase/word.
> 
> Poster radagasty noted that _alis volat propriis (she flies with her own wings) _can be equally translated to _he/it flies with his/its own wings_. I wanted it to be more feminine. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



<< -- a second question -- >>

 2.- You can add the feminine subject "illa"
Illa alis  volat propriis


----------



## sshinytoyguns

lacrimae said:


> << -- deleted by moderator -- >>
> 2.- You can add the feminine subject "illa"
> Illa alis volat propriis


 
Thanks for the correction on number 1. 

For number two, I'm having mix meanings and suggestions for _illa..._


----------



## Cagey

Yes, to make it clear that you are speaking of a female, you will have to include a pronoun, like_ illa_.  Latin uses the possessive pronoun suus to refer when person who owns something is the subject of the verb, as here.  Thus, one possible version is:

_Illa alis suis volat._


----------



## sshinytoyguns

Cagey said:


> Yes, to make it clear that you are speaking of a female, you will have to include a pronoun, like_ illa_. Latin uses the possessive pronoun suus to refer when person who owns something is the subject of the verb, as here. Thus, one possible version is:
> 
> _Illa alis suis volat._


 
Is it _suis_ or _suus_? I guess if you translate _illa alis suus/suis volat_ it will still be _she flies with her own wings_. It will be more feminine formal.


----------



## Cagey

_suus_ is the nominative masculine singular form.  As _suus_ is an adjective, it is declined to agree with the ablative plural of _alis,_ the noun it modifies.


----------



## sshinytoyguns

Cagey said:


> _suus_ is the nominative masculine singular form. As _suus_ is an adjective, it is declined to agree with the ablative plural of _alis,_ the noun it modifies.


 
Got it. Sorry for being a pain. I just need to make sure I get it right, as it will be inked on my skin for life. XD

suus = masculine
suis = feminine

_Illa alis suis volat _feminine _she flies with her own wings_. Correct?


----------



## Cagey

The difference between _suus_ and_ suis_ is the sort of the difference we have between _she_ and _her. _ In this case, is not a matter of gender, but of how the word functions in the sentence.  

This is only one way of translating your sentence into Latin.  I suggest that we wait to see whether other people have other suggestions.


----------



## sshinytoyguns

Cagey said:


> The difference between _suus_ and_ suis_ is the sort of the difference we have between _she_ and _her. _In this case, is not a matter of gender, but of how the word functions in the sentence.
> 
> This is only one way of translating your sentence into Latin. I suggest that we wait to see whether other people have other suggestions.


 
Agreed. We'll see what other peoples comments going to be. 

Thanks, Cagey!


----------

